# 1969 GTO tire size for 17" wheel



## CushmanEagle (Feb 26, 2018)

Want to replace wheels/tires with 17". Recommended what maximum size front and rear tires and backspacing for wheels? Would like to maintain same tire height, rolling distance as original. All comments appreciated. Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

CushmanEagle said:


> Want to replace wheels/tires with 17". Recommended what maximum size front and rear tires and backspacing for wheels? Would like to maintain same tire height, rolling distance as original. All comments appreciated. Thanks


Try doing a search using the Search engine in the upper right hand corner. Many wheel tire combos have been posted and you may find what you are looking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## CushmanEagle (Feb 26, 2018)

*17" tires and wheels for 69 GTO*



PontiacJim said:


> Try doing a search using the Search engine in the upper right hand corner. Many wheel tire combos have been posted and you may find what you are looking for. :thumbsup:


I wasn't able to find the answer to my question, that is why I asked for help!


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

https://www.pro-touring.com/archive/index.php/t-47604.html

Looks like : 17x9.5-inch with 5-1/2-inch backspacing front, 17x11 with 5-1/2-inch backspacing rear. Use 275/40 front tires and 315/35 rear. This is tight in the rear. Of course every car is a little different, and brakes change things, so measure carefully!

That is some serious rubber!!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

CushmanEagle said:


> I wasn't able to find the answer to my question, that is why I asked for help!


Pulled this one out of the Search engine pretty quickly! https://www.gtoforum.com/f138/69-gto-17-rally-ii-tires-choices-88129/

1968 GTO will also be the same so there may be other posts!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

CushmanEagle said:


> Want to replace wheels/tires with 17". Recommended what maximum size front and rear tires and backspacing for wheels? Would like to maintain same tire height, rolling distance as original. All comments appreciated. Thanks


Be very careful. These things are working against you - factory "tolerances" during assembly, possible previous disassembly and/or collision damage, changes by a previous owner that you may be unaware of, sagging springs, etc. can all cause differences from one car to the next even of the same make, model, and year. What fits on my 69 may not fit on yours and vice versa.

The only way to know what will fit on your car is to measure your car.

This tool helps a lot. I bought one myself.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/php-01201

Bear


----------

